# Electric MTB for overweight rider



## Npespra (May 8, 2020)

Davidm said:


> Hello guys, I’m looking at e-bikes to start getting some exercise and also for MTB. So would like some advice. I'm 37 yrs old and 5’6 280lbs.
> I really appreciate the help!


Check out ANCHEER 500W electric bike https://freshbikescycling.com/electric-mountain-bike/....The bikes have 150kg/330lbs capacity and suitable for the fat man.
I think that the bike will suit you.


----------

